# How many people in your High School knows what "furry" is?



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

I was just wondering... I thought mine was completely absent of it except for a few people, though I now know different. I was just talking in a group, and the topic changed to furry, and a surprising amount of people knew about it. Is this the same in your school? 

EDIT: I missed the typo in the thread name...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I was just wondering... I thought mine was completely absent of it except for a few people, though I now know different. I was just talking in a group, and the topic changed to furry, and a surprising amount of people knew about it. Is this the same in your school?
> 
> EDIT: I missed the typo in the thread name...



i would say like 100 out of like 1200+


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

probably none but you never know (i do not go to high school anymore)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i would say like 100 out of like 1200+


Hm. That's still more than I think know about it in mine, but I don't _know_ yet...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

*Damn my school sucks only 1 out of 450+

Edit: This excludes me.
*


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 25, 2010)

How the hell should I know, I know there is at least 10 or so that knew what they were and maybe 1 or 2 of them were actual furs but thats been a few years ago, I go to college now :\


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> How the hell should I know, I know there is at least 10 or so that knew what they were and maybe 1 or 2 of them were actual furs but thats been a few years ago, I go to college now :\


Yeah this was moreso aimed at people still attending HS... Easier to remember then... I know of 1 actual fur, and I think he knows 1 or 2. Otherwise, I think the others have only heard of it.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

I've got no idea, but I'd have to assume around 100-200. My school has over 2000 kids.

Edit: Now that I think about it, probably not that many. Maybe 50 or so.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Not many, but this one WHORE goes, "they're people who have sex in animmal costumes. don't call yourself that" I go, uh, you're the one who knows what a dirty sanches is and announces it to the class. And screws every guy in sight.


Anyhow. Not very many.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Because this is information regarding schools and that will reveal some stuff on me, I won't telll anything directly.

There are furries in this country, but they are hidden because each one thinks that there are no other furries. I know better than all of them. One is in my anime conventinos portal - but he is a newfag furry and quitted the site. There was an "official" furry site, but I couldn't send any email to them. There was a furry on youtube from my country that also quitted a bit. There was a furry from my country on FAF that quitted because there were no furries from my country. Those guys are really national! While I, the super army patriotic person from the country stayed here a long time. And continue.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I've got no idea, but I'd have to assume around 100-200. My school has over 2000 kids.


My school has less than 1000... I checked the beginning-of-the-year numbers, and it was, like 857 or something...


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2010)

I would estimate 2. -.-


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

In College, I'm gonna say none or very few of them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

There's quite a bit at Pittsburgh, can't wait to get on over there.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> There's quite a bit at Pittsburgh, can't wait to get on over there.


Yeah. I want to get over there sometime in my life so I can go to AC. ^^


----------



## silvermoon93 (Feb 25, 2010)

All the anime kids at my school (about 100 out of 1500) know about furs. Kinda. The anime club, save one member, doubles as a trolling anti-fur club who thinks we're all into furry for the sex. :<


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost all of my friends know and maybe about 30% to 40%. Of people know.

And 2 of my teachers are furries.
One is an art teacher and the other a history.


----------



## InfernalTobias (Feb 25, 2010)

only a few (most of them I know), the majority would problatly thing it's something on 4chan.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Almost all of my friends know and maybe about 30% to 40%. Of people know.
> 
> And 2 of my teachers are furries.
> One is an art teacher and the other a history.


Teachers? Furries? That's a combination of strange, creepy, and awesome.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Teachers? Furries? That's a combination of strange, creepy, and awesome.


Aye. 
I couldn't imagine any of my tutors being furries.


----------



## Geek (Feb 25, 2010)

I've quit school long time ago and i'm proud i did it early to start my business early.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Teachers? Furries? That's a combination of strange, creepy, and awesome.



Well by law they can't talk about yiff lmao.
So it's actually very cool. I think I'm the only one that knows too haha


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

It would be cool if I knew teachers that were furs.
And sadly, only like 100 of the 1200 at my school know what furries are. And most know about Furries from CSI and 1000 ways to die. So only the bad aspects of the fandom.


----------



## Browder (Feb 25, 2010)

At the High-School/College/Graduate School where I might or might not spent/spend/will spend my time, I heard one person explaining about all the deviant shit furries did on the internet. I laughed to myself and walked away.

The details of this story might/might not be true.


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 25, 2010)

i had no idea what furry was in hoghschool...which is ironic as i drew anthro art, wore a tail at random and wore a fursuit for halloween.

looking back on it though there was furry art in the school art show on a regular basis (i say furry not anthor as they had colorful fur and anime hair and modern clothes, anthor artists tend to stick to more natural characters) and there was some one else with a tail once.

dammnit, i almost wish i got trolled or something, i may have larned what furries were before i was effing 20 if i had been bugged for wearing a tail.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 25, 2010)

If I had to guess...I'd say ten.

There's me, the other two furs at my school, and my six or seven friends that know I'm a Furry.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

i would probably say.... eight (including myself) and we all love anime.   and out of the 8 id say 5 of them only know the stereotypes.


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 25, 2010)

zero as far as know


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2010)

I AM NOT IN HIGH SCHOOL I AM AN ADULT> D:<


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

At least over 50. My school is huge, and most people use the Internet A LOT.


----------



## krystalcomet (Feb 25, 2010)

I was thinking about starting a club for furries, and I think it is a good idea. Now I just need the nerve to do it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Just do it! whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

krystalcomet said:


> I was thinking about starting a club for furries, and I think it is a good idea. Now I just need the nerve to do it.



You should find out how many furries there are in your school first. Unless you know already.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

krystalcomet said:


> I was thinking about starting a club for furries, and I think it is a good idea. Now I just need the nerve to do it.



Don't. Just don't. I'f you do, have your transfer papers all filled out.


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know..
My social group probably knows what furry is..my social group is the obvious gamers, otakus, emo kids, and any other group deemed unpopular...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

I would say 30 out of 1500, and I don't know anyone else who actually is furry


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

sounds like the ppl i hang around with  except they all think furries are ppl who screw dead animals....


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Honestly, I don't know..
> My social group probably knows what furry is..my social group is the obvious gamers, otakus, emo kids, and any other group deemed unpopular...



Heh, I'm not in a social group. I pretty much talk to and get along with everybody. But I don't know if those people know what furries are or not.



Usarise said:


> sounds like the ppl i hang around with  except they all think furries are ppl who screw dead animals....



LOL WOW.


----------



## Dass (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to guess about 1/500 or so.

This person being me.


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Yay unpopular people. My group is probably one of the weirder ones. Band kids, math/science geeks, programmers, neo-hippie (norcal). They all know what furries are, have no complaints :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> LOL WOW.


 yeah i know >.>  well thats not ALL they think.... most of them also think that they wear fursuits 24/7, live in the woods, and are zoophiles.... but hey... none of us do that.... _right?_


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 25, 2010)

At least 0 outta 2000


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Heh, I'm not in a social group. I pretty much talk to and get along with everybody. But I don't know if those people know what furries are or not.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL WOW.


Ah well..that's basically what I'd fall under..cuz I'm far from the "in-crowd"


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow my school is huge... We have over 2500 people


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ah well..that's basically what I'd fall under..cuz I'm far from the "in-crowd"



Meh, screw the in-crowd. They're usually a bunch of assholes anyway.



Bando37 said:


> Wow my school is huge... We have over 2500 people



Yeah, my school's pretty big too. Around 2100-2200 people. Not sure on the exact number though.


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

5 or maybe 6. Are the ones who are cool about it and one is a fur who wears a tail everyday.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> 5 or maybe 6. Are the ones who are cool about it and one is a fur who wears a tail everyday.


 nice  my school would make you take it off..... i did get away with wearing cat ears one day.... til my GF took them -_- i still want them back...


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Meh, screw the in-crowd. They're usually a bunch of assholes anyway.


Indeed they are


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nice  my school would make you take it off..... i did get away with wearing cat ears one day.... til my GF took them -_- i still want them back...



Some girl in my class last year wore those last year one day. I don't know if she's a fur though. xD


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Meh, screw the in-crowd. They're usually a bunch of assholes anyway.



yeah kind of. My old friends who are in the in-crowd are ok, but are pretty shallow. Girls, how they look, sports, and texting can describe their lives. Unpopular people accept you for who you are.

Come to think of it, probably 100+ know what furries are at my school, seeing that my friend says he knows some.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Some girl in my class last year wore those last year one day. I don't know if she's a fur though. xD


 meh thats cool  i wore em cuz i had got back from an anime con and they were in the gift bags they gave away at the begining....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

quayza said:


> 5 or maybe 6. Are the ones who are cool about it and one is a fur who wears a tail everyday.


I just got my one RL friend that is furry to wear a collar today... I believe that just changed his "status" from being a partial furry to full-on furry. ^^


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd wear my tail, except my paintballing buddies, who go to my school, think furries are total fuck-ups. Dammit CSI.


----------



## quayza (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I just got my one RL friend that is furry to wear a collar today... I believe that just changed his "status" from being a partial furry to full-on furry. ^^



The one i know wears a collar as well lol. I dont really get to talk to him much but he knows who i am etc.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd wear my tail, except my paintballing buddies,  who go to my school, think furries are total fuck-ups. Dammit  CSI.



I wish I HAD a tail... All I have is a couple hand-made yarn collar things. Which is what I gave to my friend.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I'd wear my tail, except my paintballing buddies, who go to my school, think furries are total fuck-ups. Dammit CSI.


 lol everyone in my school thinks every stereotype is true.  what do u think would happen if i wore a tail? XD  and CSI rocks! NCIS too!


----------



## Bando (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol everyone in my school thinks every stereotype is true.  what do u think would happen if i wore a tail? XD  and CSI rocks! NCIS too!



Nothing much. I wore mine at a mall, and nothing happened. Just make sure nobody pulls on it or you get it stuck in a desk.

I love CSI and NCIS, but the one episode of CSI with furries is messed up.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nothing much. I wore mine at a mall, and nothing happened. Just make sure nobody pulls on it or you get it stuck in a desk.
> 
> *I love CSI and NCIS, but the one episode of CSI with furries is messed up.*


Yes.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I wish I HAD a tail... All I have is a couple hand-made yarn collar things. Which is what I gave to my friend.



I wish I had a COLLAR. >.>


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nothing much. I wore mine at a mall, and nothing happened. Just make sure nobody pulls on it or you get it stuck in a desk.
> 
> I love CSI and NCIS, but the one episode of CSI with furries is messed up.


 the pull thing i know would happen -_- i rip on a couple of my friends for acting emo... i think they would prob pull it off, paint it black, and then hide it in a hot topic -_-


----------



## Dass (Feb 25, 2010)

You know, I just realized I never really asked. So... could be just me, could be all 500.



Bando37 said:


> I love CSI and NCIS, but the one episode of CSI with furries is messed up.



I have got to be the only furry on the planet who liked it... except for the defamation part...

Not having seen one other episode of any CSI series, though, I'm probably not a good barometer.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish I had a COLLAR. >.>


I just made a neck-tight necklace that looks like a small collar out of yarn... It's not technically a collar, but it works for me. ^^


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish I had a COLLAR. >.>


here has a collar


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> here has a collar



YAY! *puts on*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> here has a collar



*Yips and cowers away* "Don't do it master, Please!"


----------



## Browder (Feb 25, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I love CSI and NCIS, but the one episode of CSI with furries is messed up.



I've actually never seen the episode. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> YAY! *puts on*


  yay so u liek to play with electricity too? 


Scotty1700 said:


> *Yips and cowers away* "Don't do it master, Please!"


 go ahead run! with your tail between your legs!


----------



## Dass (Feb 25, 2010)

Browder said:


> I've actually never seen the episode. Does anyone have a link?



Here's the youtube link, part 1/5.


----------



## Browder (Feb 25, 2010)

Dass said:


> Here's the youtube link, part 1/5.



Thank you.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Dass said:


> Here's the youtube link, part 1/5.



Wow, I did not like that episode.....


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear a collar every day. No tail though, someone would ruin it for fun. They smeared blood on my locker, I fear that they might do the same to my tail


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I wear a collar every day. No tail though, someone would ruin it for fun. They smeared blood on my locker, I fear that they might do the same to my tail


 damn! they smeared actual blood on your locker?!  whatd u do to piss them off?   and what kind of collar do u wear every day? like a big spiked one? thin leather? one of those weird mesh-like cat ones?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damn! they smeared actual blood on your locker?!  whatd u do to piss them off?   and what kind of collar do u wear every day? like a big spiked one? thin leather? one of those weird mesh-like cat ones?


Mine is weaved yarn, if it matters...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear a red dog collar with silver buckle and two loops for tags/leashes. Just generic, but it looks amazing on my, like I had it customed. It's very narrow and 16" long.

I'm just a misfit-people at my school do that all the time. They're all very cruel and heartless, and I'm very different-I wear black a lot, and not to mention my collar-that's a newer thing though. I found out about furries a month or two ago, maybe a tad more, when I joined the fandom. I was always an animal.


Oh an what happens in that episode? I'm watching it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Mine is weaved yarn, if it matters...


thats cool too  i wore a dog collar _once_ but idk if its the kind u guys r thinkin of... it was all leather with Greatful Dead tag on it....



Moonfall The Fox said:


> I wear a red dog collar with silver buckle and two loops for tags/leashes. Just generic, but it looks amazing on my, like I had it customed. It's very narrow and 16" long.
> QUOTE] im sure it looks great  i dont really like the color red but if it works for you then good


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm just a misfit-people at my school do that all the time. They're all very cruel and heartless



We should destroy them! Right!?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> We should destroy them! Right!?


 lets not add violent to the list of reasons ppl hate furrys...


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

The CSI episode with furries was funny in my opinion.

Most kids in my school that know what furries are learned about it from 1000 ways to die.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> The CSI episode with furries was funny in my opinion.
> 
> Most kids in my school that know what furries are learned about it from 1000 ways to die.


 i dont think ive seen 1000 ways to die.... is it a movie?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lets not add violent to the list of reasons ppl hate furrys...


 it was my first reaction! Sorry!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont think ive seen 1000 ways to die.... is it a movie?



No, it's a TV series on Spike if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> it was my first reaction! Sorry!


lol dont worry about it!  just dont kill anyone! i dont wanna turn on the news to see that furrys are now homicidal! 



Scotty1700 said:


> No, it's a TV series on Spike if I'm not mistaken...


 well that explains why i havent seen it lol i dont watch spike >.>   time to go to youtube i guess....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> The CSI episode with furries was funny in my opinion.
> 
> Most kids in my school that know what furries are learned about it from 1000 ways to die.


Yeah what did they say on 1000 ways? I heard that they said furry meant "to have sex in an animal costume" or something like that... Stupid stereotypes...


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> No, it's a TV series on Spike if I'm not mistaken...



Yep, they do like 5 min shorts on peoples deaths. They had one with a guy tripping on shrooms who stumbles upon a furry orgy in the desert. Here's a link.
http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yep, they do like 5 min shorts on peoples deaths. They had one with a guy tripping on shrooms who stumbles upon a furry orgy in the desert. Here's a link.
> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


Okay, I only watched 1:18 of it, and I'm now pissed. I hate stereotypes. >_<


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Red's a good colour for me, and the collar looks amazing. People just won't admit it, they're close minded and cannot get over it being weird.

I have found out a lot who my true friends are,_  I only have around 2._


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Okay, I only watched 1:18 of it, and I'm now pissed. I hate stereotypes. >_<



Agreed, that one furry who was interviewed should yiff in hell!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yep, they do like 5 min shorts on peoples deaths. They had one with a guy tripping on shrooms who stumbles upon a furry orgy in the desert. Here's a link.
> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


should i feel bad for him because he died or happy that he was high and found an orgy?



Moonfall The Fox said:


> Red's a good colour for me, and the collar looks amazing. People just won't admit it, they're close minded and cannot get over it being weird.
> 
> I have found out a lot who my true friends are,_ I only have around 2._


 well thats good to hear ^^  and it IS a lil weird you have to admit.... i mean wearing a collar could also give them the idea u like S&M...


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Okay, I only watched 1:18 of it, and I'm now pissed. I hate stereotypes. >_<



I can't watch it on my phone, what happens?


----------



## Willow (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yep, they do like 5 min shorts on peoples deaths. They had one with a guy tripping on shrooms who stumbles upon a furry orgy in the desert. Here's a link.
> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893


exactly why were the furries yiffing in the desert????????
I honestly don't even like 1000 ways to die, but this just makes me angry now...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, that one furry who was interviewed should yiff in hell!


No, I like to do that. It's nice and cozy down there. ^^     He needs to just leave this fandom.



Usarise said:


> should i feel bad for him because he died or happy that he was high and found an orgy?


Both, I think... And that was the worst acted orgy I've seen since that CSI episode... >_> Don't you think they would have looked over and seen him getting attacked? They weren't that far away.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I can't watch it on my phone, what happens?


 your on your phone? lucky SOB.   i wish i could post on forums on my phone -_-


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 25, 2010)

2 that I know of, me and my friend wolf.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I can't watch it on my phone, what happens?


There is a guy tripping on shrooms that finds a fursuit orgy in the desert, he gets shunned away, so he finds a real bear that he thinks is a furry and fucks it. He gets his ass wooped, then eaten. Also, it's very stereotyped. >_<


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Yep, they do like 5 min shorts on peoples deaths. They had one with a guy tripping on shrooms who stumbles upon a furry orgy in the desert. Here's a link.
> http://www.spike.com/video/em-bear-assed/3107893



I laughed at how stupid that was.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Okay, I only watched 1:18 of it, and I'm now pissed. I hate stereotypes. >_<



Same, i was furious  when i saw that episode.




Scotty1700 said:


> Agreed, that one furry who was interviewed should yiff in hell!



I strongly agree.



Usarise said:


> should i feel bad for him because he died or happy that he was high and found an orgy?



I would say happy for the fact that he was too high to realize he was going to die, and then feel sad for him for the fact that he's dead.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh lovely. I hate stereotypes. 


And yes I would love to munch brains with my sharp fox teeth of some of the SOBS at my school.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Same, i was furious when i saw that episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1.  nah dont get mad bout what other ppl think or do! fuck other ppl!
2. no! keep the retards out of hell! when im down there i REFUSE to share even brimstone with them!
3.yeah :/  it does suck when ya die...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I havn't watched the 100ways episode yet, but the damn CSI is rediculious.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 2. no! keep the retards out of hell! when im down there i REFUSE to share even brimstone with them!



You seem more like a purgatory kind of guy.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> You seem more like a purgatory kind of guy.


 really? why u think that? i think id do pretty well in hell.... most of my friends will be there anyway ^^
(im gunna call it a night for now... i wanna go curl up in my nice bear fur blanket and sleep)


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

BEAR FUR YUS! *steal*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Seriman said:


> There is a guy tripping on shrooms that finds a fursuit orgy in the desert, he gets shunned away, so he finds a real bear that he thinks is a furry and fucks it. He gets his ass wooped, then eaten. Also, it's very stereotyped. >_<


 that show will be around if the world ever becomes like it was in the movie ideocracy..



Usarise said:


> your on your phone? lucky SOB.   i wish i could post on forums on my phone -_-


 my mother is holding my computer hostage.. I'd rather be on a comp. My phone take too long to load, I make alot of typos ,and I type slow.. But being mobile is convenient. ;3


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> really? why u think that? i think id do pretty well in hell.... most of my friends will be there anyway ^^
> (im gunna call it a night for now... i wanna go curl up in my nice bear fur blanket and sleep)



Only if you insist, at least its warm there. And i think im gonna do the same. Good Night.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

*yowls* I am lonelyehs now.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Only if you insist, at least its warm there. And i think im gonna do the same. Good Night.



A Philly fur 
PA ftw <3

Just got into writing a good ol' smut scene too, I'm not gonna call it quits for a good while


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll be on for 2 more hours! Where's everybody going!?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'll be on for 2 more hours! Where's everybody going!?


Nowhere. o.o


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm here, Melkor! we can have a fox party


----------



## Melkor (Feb 25, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nowhere. o.o



Expect a message on aim in 3..2..1


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Foxes for the win!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

*wriggles ass like a dog trying to wag tail* ohsnap. Can't wriggle. *howls*


XP Definitly.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes for the win!


YES.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, I've got a great story. Quite a lot of people in my school "know" about furries. Sadly enough, they've gotten their ideas from encyclopedia dramatica, because it's such a credible source. So anyone furry in my school does well to hide it. Anywho, out of a student body of less than 1800, I have found 4 people other myself and gotten them to admit it to me. XD. So yeah, I dragged my friends out of hiding. I'm pretty sure I've found them all here too. =D


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Ha, my school hates me anyway so it doesn't much matter. I haveone friend who doesn't care and one who adores anthros.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 25, 2010)

Whoops, didn't know this thread had veered off course.
inafter my worthless post. X_x


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Bah, when the foxes move in then threads go BOOM.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Bah, when the foxes move in then threads go BOOM.



haha, quite right my furry foxy friend


----------



## Tommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Bah, when the foxes move in then threads go BOOM.



Haha, yeah. *proud to be a fox*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

'tis true<3

*proud also* 

I don't think there's many silver ones around though


----------



## Melkor (Feb 26, 2010)

I missed all of this... Blame krasl
and Tommy!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I missed all of this... Blame krasl
> and Tommy!


 no! dont blame Tommy! whatd he do?!


----------



## Ep1c_Pha1l (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I was just wondering... I thought mine was completely absent of it except for a few people, though I now know different. I was just talking in a group, and the topic changed to furry, and a surprising amount of people knew about it. Is this the same in your school?
> 
> EDIT: I missed the typo in the thread name...



Well, now my middle school knows all about them. Dumbass kid's, have to google yiff on a FUCKING SCHOOL COMPUTER.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Well, now my middle school knows all about them. Dumbass kid's, have to google yiff on a FUCKING SCHOOL COMPUTER.


 lol did they just go to google images with the safesearch off?   thats not really TOO offensive..... but it is fucking funny! XD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Ep1c_Pha1l said:


> Well, now my middle school knows all about them. Dumbass kid's, have to google yiff on a FUCKING SCHOOL COMPUTER.


XD
I can't even get onto google on my college computers.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> XD
> I can't even get onto google on my college computers.


 in 8th grade i was known for getting past all the filters and restrictions on school computers..... i was the one teachers would ask for help getting on youtube or google to show the class something.... unfortunately i got banned from teh computers once the principal found out....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> in 8th grade i was known for getting past all the filters and restrictions on school computers..... i was the one teachers would ask for help getting on youtube or google to show the class something.... unfortunately i got banned from teh computers once the principal found out....


Yah, I tried getting past the filters and got an official warning from the IT security department.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Foxes for the win!


I do agree even though I'm a wolf.  <3 Lombaxes are cute too. ^^ (_Ratchet_ & Clank FTW)





Usarise said:


> in 8th grade i was known for getting past all the  filters and restrictions on school computers..... i was the one  teachers would ask for help getting on youtube or google to show the  class something.... unfortunately i got banned from teh computers once  the principal found out....


That's pretty sweet. I wish I could do that... Though I have no real time to get on a computer at school, and when I do in my free time, I get on FA... (It's not blocked!)


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> That's pretty sweet. I wish I could do that... Though I have no real time to get on a computer at school, and when I do in my free time, I get on FA... (It's not blocked!)


 
lol nice.  i wouldnt go on FAF while at school personally.... my friends would rip on me for soooooooo long if they found out.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I got on FA once. Didn't want to get caught so I'm trying to not do it but Oh the temptations...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol nice.  i wouldnt go on FAF while at school personally.... my friends would rip on me for soooooooo long if they found out.


I don't go to FAF, because our school has extremely shitty bandwidth, and forums aren't allowed... They have said nothing about art boards though! I don't know how much some of my friends would mind, because I've only told some of them.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't go to FAF, because our school has extremely shitty bandwidth, and forums aren't allowed... They have said nothing about art boards though! I don't know how much some of my friends would mind, because I've only told some of them.


 oh.....  sry i read that wrong.... eh i still wouldnt go on FA at school.... two of my friends know i like anthro art and they ALL think furries r weird...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh.....  sry i read that wrong.... eh i still wouldnt go on FA at school.... two of my friends know i like anthro art and they ALL think furries r weird...


s'okay. But I don't do it often. I do think it's funny that me and my only RL furry friend have collars (that I made) and have only been asked about it by, like 2 people what they were. I guess we have a _fairly_ accepting school...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> s'okay. But I don't do it often. I do think it's funny that me and my only RL furry friend have collars (that I made) and have only been asked about it by, like 2 people what they were. I guess we have a _fairly_ accepting school...


 you only have one RL friend? fail.   
btw most ppl if they see u with a collar furry isnt the first thing to come to mind... its usually in this order:
1. Emo
2. Goth
3. Into S&M
4. Furry


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you only have one RL friend? fail.
> btw most ppl if they see u with a collar furry isnt the first thing to come to mind... its usually in this order:
> 1. Emo
> 2. Goth
> ...


I said one RL FURRY friend... Lol.  But that is true, yet I think a fair amount of people know we are furry, not any of those others. They are not spiked or anything, just a mix of camo and blue yarn weaved together...


----------



## Leon (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *you only have one RL friend? fail.*
> btw most ppl if they see u with a collar furry isnt the first thing to come


 
Your grammar is atrocious.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I said one RL FURRY friend... Lol. But that is true, yet I think a fair amount of people know we are furry, not any of those others. They are not spiked or anything, just a mix of camo and blue yarn weaved together...


eh good for you then  most of my friends are all otaku so they have no right to dislike furrys.... (it doesnt stop em though ) i dont think i could get myself to wear anything like that to school..... id be too afraid of what some ppl would say...



leon said:


> Your grammar is atrocious.


grammer nazi....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh good for you then  most of my friends are all otaku so they have no right to dislike furrys.... (it doesnt stop em though ) i dont think i could get myself to wear anything like that to school..... id be too afraid of what some ppl would say....


I only wore a collar once, last monday, and I kept my shirt collar up extra high that day, for fear of the same thing... My friend, though, just plain wore it. I need to grow some balls, I guess... >_>


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I only wore a collar once, last monday, and I kept my shirt collar up extra high that day, for fear of the same thing... My friend, though, just plain wore it. I need to grow some balls, I guess... >_>


 
is your friend a guy or a girl? it makes a big dif....
and does this count? whenever i go to any sort of anime event i wear ears and a tail the next day in school.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> is your friend a guy or a girl? it makes a big dif....
> and does this count? whenever i go to any sort of anime event i wear ears and a tail the next day in school.


He is a guy. It might, as you're maybe still in the anime mood?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 26, 2010)

As quoted from the Tao Te Ching:

"When you are content to be simply yourself
and don't compare or compete,
everybody will respect you."


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He is a guy. It might, as you're maybe still in the anime mood?


 ok..... then your friend has Balls with a capital B.  where i am, a guy who wears that is going to be called a freak and gay all day....   and yeah im usually still in the anime mood ^^


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 26, 2010)

I really didn't go around asking people if they knew what furry was when I was still in school,
so who knows.

One of my exes told me his sister recently "turned into a furry" though.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *ok..... then your friend has Balls with a capital B*.  where i am, a guy who wears that is going to be called a freak and gay all day....   and yeah im usually still in the anime mood ^^


Yeah I agree. I'm normally in the furry mood all the time too. ^^


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> you only have one RL friend? fail.
> btw most ppl if they see u with a collar furry isnt the first thing to come to mind... its usually in this order:
> 1. Emo
> 2. Goth
> ...


So true.  But since I'm happy go lucky and only my friends know what a furry is, most everyone says I'm into BDSM.
Not to say I'm not... XD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> One of my exes told me his sister recently "turned into a furry" though.


omfg did she like morph into one like a werewolf?! thats EPIC! xD



Seriman said:


> Yeah I agree. I'm normally in the furry mood all the time too. ^^


err i aint in a _furry_ mood all the time.... i am always ready to be an otaku though ^^



Maddrow said:


> So true. But since I'm happy go lucky and only my friends know what a furry is, most everyone says I'm into BDSM.
> Not to say I'm not... XD


err ok then 0_0 im not too into hurting eachother like that.... Peace and Love people!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 im not too into hurting eachother like that....Peace and Love people!



That hurt my eyes reading that. >.>

But I'm like you. I could really hurt people, I just choose not to.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That hurt my eyes reading that. >.>
> 
> But I'm like you. I could really hurt people, I just choose not to.


 oh sry    i was gunna make it rainbow....but that would be RLY gay...
i could hurt ppl too... easier than you too... i have 3 katanas by my bed and a gunrack on my wall. 0.o  but yeah i dont think i could ever hurt someone with any of them though.....


----------



## Damian (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd say 140 out of 183 people at my school know what furries are, theirs 2 furries at my schools so were suprisingly popular...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

Let's say that out of 250000 people in the area NOBODY KNOWS WHAT IS FURRY.
Or not.
Well I will go to a convention, who will come in cosplay will get jumphugged and those who are furries will be found.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 26, 2010)

well people dont usually talk about furries at my school but ive met about 4 people that know what furries are


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> well people dont usually talk about furries at my school but ive met about 4 people that know what furries are


well it could be worse... they could all know about them and be extremely predjudiced to them >.>


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well it could be worse... they could all know about them and be extremely predjudiced to them >.>


Very true. The worst reaction I got was after I wrote "a furry" on a desk that was asking who sat there. Though all he said was "A furry? Did you write that? That's an insult. That's profanity." But he might have been joking... He WAS a senior... XD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Very true. The worst reaction I got was after I wrote "a furry" on a desk that was asking who sat there. Though all he said was "A furry? Did you write that? That's an insult. That's profanity." But he might have been joking... He WAS a senior... XD


 lol i love desk writing..... some of the stuff ive seen in my school is worthy of being on 4chan....


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol i love desk writing..... some of the stuff ive seen in my school is worthy of being on 4chan....



I doubt they're that bad... are they?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I doubt they're that bad... are they?


 here let me give you a mild example of something from one of them:
NJ, CA, LA, NY, TX 
      whos the fucking retard who put LA? thats a fuckin city! DURR
   hey asswipe its also Louisana.
                 never heard of it.


thats exactly how they wrote it.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> here let me give you a mild example of something from one of them:
> NJ, CA, LA, NY, TX
> whos the fucking retard who put LA? thats a fuckin city! DURR
> hey asswipe its also Louisana.
> ...


lol. The latest one I've started went like this: 
"I'm stuck on a knot! (feelz good!)" -me
"WHAT!?" 
"You heard me." -me
"Speak american."
"I am." -me
-to be continued, hopefully-
Yes, that is the knot you are thinking of, I got bored, and I was in the furry mood... XD

And another:
"Who sits here?"
"A person. A furry." -me
"Joey, whats a furry?"
"Google it. It is very stereotyped. It's NOT about sex" -me
That is verbatim, I actually said that.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> here let me give you a mild example of something from one of them:
> NJ, CA, LA, NY, TX
> whos the fucking retard who put LA? thats a fuckin city! DURR
> hey asswipe its also Louisana.
> ...



I haven't seen any witty ones yet. :/


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

i was in the anime mood one time durring an english class..... 
i drew a girl in a bikini laying on the desk.  nothing bad whatsoever.
next day:  her boobs were x5 the size, her face had been made into an emo chick...., both her feet had beartraps on them, and someone erased her pants -_-


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i was in the anime mood one time durring an english class.....
> i drew a girl in a bikini laying on the desk.  nothing bad whatsoever.
> next day:  her boobs were x5 the size, her face had been made into an emo chick...., both her feet had beartraps on them, and someone erased her pants -_-


Wow lol... I carved "OMG Furries!" into my math desk... >_>


----------



## Tommy (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wow lol... I carved "OMG Furries!" into my math desk... >_>



I'd write something like that too, but anybody can tell my handwriting from others. >.>


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wow lol... I carved "OMG Furries!" into my math desk... >_>


 lol im gunna do that to one of my friends desks! he hates furs! XD


----------



## Seriman (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol im gunna do that to one of my friends desks! he hates furs! XD


heh. I hope he gets pissed, just not at you.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Seriman said:


> heh. I hope he gets pissed, just not at you.


 lol he'll know it was me.... he knows im just THAT kind of person who will try to piss ya off just for the lulz.


----------



## zizii (Feb 26, 2010)

Three people as far as I know- two of them irl furry friends who graduated last year, and one irl friend who HATES furries. 
And I assume anyone else in my school who spends a decent amount of time on the internets.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 26, 2010)

In my high school, there are many be people that know of it, and they think negatively about it. The people that I know (that i told) know about it are neutral or like it. There are only 3 other furs in my school, i might be the only one that calls himself one, but I haven't gone public about it. Nothing no one needs to know about it.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well it could be worse... they could all know about them and be extremely predjudiced to them >.>



Well I'm constantly doodleing anthro art and people just ask me "why are you drawing a wolf man?" (even though it's a fox ) but I've only seen one other person draw anthro art and she's just a anime fan was drawing a character from some manga book.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 26, 2010)

One time my friend started yelling about how foxes didn't have boobs. I was all....uhh, it's an ANTHRO.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

im going tell everyone im a furry on the last day of school


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> im going tell everyone im a furry on the last day of school


Heh Good plan. I would do that as a seinor, though I'm just a freshmen.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Heh Good plan. I would do that as a seinor, though I'm just a freshmen.



Hehe. Silly little freshman. :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> im going tell everyone im a furry on the last day of school


 
Fail.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Writethis on your desk:

YIFF!!! Google image search it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> im going tell everyone im a furry on the last day of school


 
Yeah this would be best done on last year going to that school. If not, on the returing year could be problems.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Yeah this would be best done on last year going to that school. If not, on the returing year could be problems.


 or..... it might not.  most ppl dont give a shit about what other ppl do....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> or..... it might not.  most ppl dont give a shit about what other ppl do....



and others ridicule for the tiniest little thing...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and others ridicule for the tiniest little thing...


 w/e im one of the ppl who will do that   ive learned that if ya cant take it. dont say anything


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> w/e im one of the ppl who will do that   ive learned that if ya cant take it. dont say anything



O_O
wait ridicule or don't give a furk?
true...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> wait ridicule or don't give a furk?
> true...


 oh im one of the ppl who will ridicule you for the tiniest thing :3    most ppl know im joking though....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh im one of the ppl who will ridicule you for the tiniest thing :3    most ppl know im joking though....



oh...
well, have furn woof that.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh...
> well, have furn woof that.


 lol that actually made me laugh a bit.   wrong part of the Furum though.... theres a thread all about those jokes.... XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol that actually made me laugh a bit.   wrong part of the Furum though.... theres a thread all about those jokes.... XD



lol, anytime! :3
oh, thought this was it.
guess i forgot to read the topic again, oh well.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, anytime! :3
> oh, thought this was it.
> guess i forgot to read the topic again, oh well.


 lol it doesnt matter that much  thread has been derailed for a while now.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol it doesnt matter that much  thread has been derailed for a while now.



that's the way it always goes.
besides, that's the way most topics stay up anyway.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> that's the way it always goes.
> besides, that's the way most topics stay up anyway.


 lol that aint the way it works on my other forums >.>   they have specific threads for chatting so if you go off topic too much in another thread your post WILL be changed or deleted.  espicially on the hacking forum i use >.>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol that aint the way it works on my other forums >.>   they have specific threads for chatting so if you go off topic too much in another thread your post WILL be changed or deleted.  espicially on the hacking forum i use >.>



lol, well i was only talking about this forum.
hm? they have a hacking forum?
ROFL


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, well i was only talking about this forum.
> hm? they have a hacking forum?
> ROFL


yeah... if you want the name of the hacking forum i CAN give it to u but if i post the name of it in a public place im at risk of being banned from it >.> so id have to PM it...
the other forum is your standard anime forum


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah... if you want the name of the hacking forum i CAN give it to u but if i post the name of it in a public place im at risk of being banned from it >.> so id have to PM it...
> the other forum is your standard anime forum



nah, i'm good.
i like hax every now and then, just not enough to join a forum for it. :3
thnx for the offer tho.
the anime forum sounds nice, but i will just stick with the furry forum.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nah, i'm good.
> i like hax every now and then, just not enough to join a forum for it. :3
> thnx for the offer tho.
> the anime forum sounds nice, but i will just stick with the furry forum.


 yeah it is a good anime one... lotta pervs there though >.>  the guys will constantly talk about and post yuri and the girls yaoi.....    its still a fun place though.... even if the dominant type of manga and anime there is shoujo -_-


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah it is a good anime one... lotta pervs there though >.>  the guys will constantly talk about and post yuri and the girls yaoi.....    its still a fun place though.... even if the dominant type of manga and anime there is shoujo -_-



yeah, a lot of anime fans and furries tend to be pervs, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 27, 2010)

Back on topic: maybe two other people.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

i would say around 100+ out of like 1200+ know about furries in my school


----------



## AlpineLupine (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, a lot of anime fans and furries tend to be pervs _openly_, but that's just the way it is.



FTFY


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

AlpineLupine said:


> FTFY



...?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

awww back on topic >.>

i have such a small school so out of the 700ish ppl id say.... 8-10 ppl probably know about them....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww back on topic >.>
> 
> i have such a small school so out of the 700ish ppl id say.... 8-10 ppl probably know about them....



wow, small school


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, small school



I went to an even smaller school when I was in middle school... and it was a middle school AND a high school mixed together.

But my high school has about three times as many people as Usarise's.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I went to an even smaller school when I was in middle school... and it was a middle school AND a high school mixed together.
> 
> But my high school has about three times as many people as Usarise's.



wow, sounds like a rowdy school.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, sounds like a rowdy school.



Yep... although it's not EXTREMELY rowdy.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I went to an even smaller school when I was in middle school... and it was a middle school AND a high school mixed together.
> 
> But my high school has about three times as many people as Usarise's.


 i know my HS is small.... but i like it like that    small class sizes make learning much easier!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Writethis on your desk:
> 
> YIFF!!! Google image search it.


I would, but that would potentially make for fur haters...




Usarise said:


> awww back on topic >.>
> 
> i have such a small school so out of the 700ish ppl id say.... 8-10 ppl  probably know about them....


Damn and I thought my school was small... We have 800/900+ kids here...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I would, but that would potentially make for fur haters...
> 
> 
> Damn and I thought my school was small... We have 800/900+ kids here...


 1. do it anyway. for the lulz
2. small schools FTW


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 2. small schools FTW



damn...
i lost.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1. do it anyway. for the lulz
> 2. small schools FTW


1. Yeah I might anyways... XD
2. Yes agreed! 


Krasl said:


> damn...
> i lost.


What, The Game? Damn you, I just lost the game! >_<


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Seriman said:


> 1. Yeah I might anyways... XD
> 2. Yes agreed!
> What, The Game? Damn you, I just lost the game! >_<



good, good.
I lost before you, so that mean i win!
YES!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1. do it anyway. for the lulz
> 2. small schools FTW



Large schools FTL. 



Krasl said:


> good, good.
> I lost before you, so that mean i win!
> YES!



Nope, you lost too...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Lareg schools are far better than small. I go to one with maybe 600 kids and it becomes where everyone ahtes you and there aren't any people who don't to be friends with.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Nope, you lost too...



*falls to knees*
WWHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYY?!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

on topic.
other then the small group of my friends that are actually intellectual human beings, no one in my freaking school knows what a furry is. I wear my tail to school daily, and everyone ALWAYS asks "what's with the tail?" I usually ignore it, or say "cause i can". I only explain it to teachers who ask, and i do it very vaguely. people in my school are fucking morons.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> on topic.
> other then the small group of my friends that are actually intellectual human beings, no one in my freaking school knows what a furry is. I wear my tail to school daily, and everyone ALWAYS asks "what's with the tail?" I usually ignore it, or say "cause i can". I only explain it to teachers who ask, and i do it very vaguely. people in my school are fucking morons.


 damn u got guts.... most schools also have a dress code ya know so lucky you can


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to wear mine soon


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm going to wear mine soon


 GL with that. 0_0   i might wear one once to see whatll happen... i have it feeling nothing good...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GL with that. 0_0   i might wear one once to see whatll happen... i have it feeling nothing good...



I won't. :mrgreen:
I'd look really weird wearing one anyway.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'm going to wear mine soon



I'm wearing mine on the band's future freshmen day :3


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I won't. :mrgreen:
> I'd look really weird wearing one anyway.


i probably wouldnt.... i have a scene haircut and i wear tight black clothes.   a black tail would look great.... well an orange one would work better but i dont want orange >.>



Bando37 said:


> I'm wearing mine on the band's future freshmen day :3


 0_0 thats a good way to represent freshman.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damn u got guts.... most schools also have a dress code ya know so lucky you can



yeah, i have a fairly strict dress code.
(not like suit and tie, it's just "you can't wear this, pants must be like this, blah blah blah...)



Tommy said:


> I'd look really weird wearing one anyway.



ditto


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> damn u got guts.... most schools also have a dress code ya know so lucky you can



ive been wearing it for MONTHS! my school has a strict dress code, but no one ever said anything until I wore my ears as well. and i wear a variety of tails too. my white one i wear most though.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 thats a good way to represent freshman.....



lol, I'm going to be a junior when that event happens. I'm doing it to weird out the freshmen and get them used to band's weirdness


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto


still.... do it anyway!



ChickO'Dee said:


> ive been wearing it for MONTHS! my school has a strict dress code, but no one ever said anything until I wore my ears as well. and i wear a variety of tails too. my white one i wear most though.


 i can tell you WHY no one has said anything but its gunna sound sexist.... your a female (at least it says so..)  take a guess why they dont care?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I look more right with one than without. AND OMG I wear all black too


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> still.... do it anyway!



alright, give me 10 dollars then!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I look more right with one than without. AND OMG I wear all black too



I'd look weird wearing any kind of fur. Wearing a collar, maybe not so much.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I look more right with one than without. AND OMG I wear all black too


i have a feeling that this might happen if i wore a tail: my GF would nag me about it all day and complain that furs are weird (she has no right being a yaoi fangirl) and my other friends except for my REALLY nerdy ones would make stupid jokes all day and constantly pull it off and play catch with it.



Krasl said:


> alright, give me 10 dollars then!


 hell no! get your own money ya bum!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hell no! get your own money ya bum!



oh, i do so old gent, that was quite the triffle.
now, please do give me the ten dollars i will have to resort to a pillowfight old bean.


----------



## Bando (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, i do so old gent, that was quite the triffle.
> now, please do give me the ten dollars i will have to resort to a pillowfight old bean.



How about you wear it and I won't beat your sorry ass. :V


Lolinternetthreats


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

PILLOWFIGHT!

Only on FAF do threads about high school turn into yiffing and pillowfights.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, i do so old gent, that was quite the triffle.
> now, please do give me the ten dollars i will have to resort to a pillowfight old bean.


this is madness!



Bando37 said:


> How about you wear it and I won't beat your sorry ass. :V
> 
> 
> Lolinternetthreats


 oohhhh some1 is angry...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> How about you wear it and I won't beat your sorry ass. :V
> 
> 
> Lolinternetthreats



O_O

are you trying to seduce me mister president?



Moonfall The Fox said:


> PILLOWFIGHT!
> 
> Only on FAF do threads about high school turn into yiffing and pillowfights.



ALWAYS!!!
and it is always...
AWESOME!!!



Usarise said:


> this is madness!



oh, i say...
THIS...IS...LONDON!!!!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAa!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAa!



I...HAVE...WOOOOOON!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> THIS...IS...SPARTAAAAAa!


 FUCK YEAH!  I WANTED SOMEONE TO SAY THAT SO MUCH!


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> still.... do it anyway!
> 
> 
> i can tell you WHY no one has said anything but its gunna sound sexist.... your a female (at least it says so..)  take a guess why they dont care?



nah, kids say things all the time about it, even sexual. but teachers dont say anything often. my english teacher is really bitchy about it.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FUCK YEAH!  I WANTED SOMEONE TO SAY THAT SO MUCH!



WHY ARE WE ALL USING CAPS?!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> WHY ARE WE ALL USING CAPS?!


 BECAUSE CAPS IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BECAUSE CAPS IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!



TOUCHE'


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> BECAUSE CAPS IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL!



INDEED IT IS.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

WELL SCREW YOU ALL THEN I'M GOING TO TYPE LIKE THIS ALL FUCKING DAY!

WHEEEE


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> WELL SCREW YOU ALL THEN I'M GOING TO TYPE LIKE THIS ALL FUCKING DAY!
> 
> WHEEEE


 WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

DEAD! WHEEEE

*RUNNING IN CIRCLES*

(WHAT GOD???)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> WELL SCREW YOU ALL THEN I'M GOING TO TYPE LIKE THIS ALL FUCKING DAY!
> 
> WHEEEE



HELLZ YEAH!



Usarise said:


> WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW?



IN MY LIVING ROOM TURNING WATER TO WHINE!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> IN MY LIVING ROOM TURNING WATER TO WHINE!


 
HOLY FUCKING SANTA SHIT! I WANT SOME!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HOLY FUCKING SANTA SHIT! I WANT SOME!



ME TOO. 

ON TOPIC: I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HOLY FUCKING SANTA SHIT! I WANT SOME!



ME: HEY GOD! CAN HE HAVE SOME?
GOD: HELL NO! HE CAN GO GET HIS OWN!
ME: O_O


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ME: HEY GOD! CAN HE HAVE SOME?
> GOD: HELL NO! HE CAN GO GET HIS OWN!
> ME: O_O


 WELL AS THE SAYING GOES.... "WHEN GOD GETS YOU DOWN... FIND A NEW GOD!"


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I WILL BE THE NEW GOD!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WELL AS THE SAYING GOES.... "WHEN GOD GETS YOU DOWN... FIND A NEW GOD!"





Moonfall The Fox said:


> I WILL BE THE NEW GOD!



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I WILL BE THE NEW GOD!


NO FUCK YOU! I AM GOD!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NO FUCK YOU! I AM GOD!



BLASPHEMY AND SIN!
YOU SHALL DIE!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

FINE. YOU BE GOD, I WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD BY SITTING ON YOU!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> FINE. YOU BE GOD, I WILL TAKE OVER THE WORLD BY SITTING ON YOU!


FINE THEN! ...*NOTICES YOUR FEMALE* *GROPE GROPE GROPE*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

AIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!

*B-SMACKS*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> 
> *B-SMACKS*


*TAKES SMACK AS PLAYFUL* VAG TIME! GET DOWN.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*RUNS*


AAAAAAHHHHHHHH

(OH MAI ANOTHER THREAD THAT TURNED INTO YIFF.)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FINE THEN! ...*NOTICES YOUR FEMALE* *GROPE GROPE GROPE*





Moonfall The Fox said:


> AIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
> 
> *B-SMACKS*





Usarise said:


> *TAKES SMACK AS PLAYFUL* VAG TIME! GET DOWN.



O_O

I LIKE THIS MOVIE!!!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I'D LIKE IT IF I WASN'T THE STAR!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'D LIKE IT IF I WASN'T THE STAR!



THAT'S THE BEST PART THO!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

GAIAIIAIAIII!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I'D LIKE IT IF I WASN'T THE STAR!


TOO BAD!  TURN AROUND! *ASS TIME*



Moonfall The Fox said:


> GAIAIIAIAIII!


AND THAT IS THE SOUND I LIKE TO BE HEARIN!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAEPE!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> TOO BAD!  TURN AROUND! *ASS TIME*
> 
> 
> AND THAT IS THE SOUND I LIKE TO BE HEARIN!



OOOOH!
IT'S THE BEST PART!!!!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> lol, I'm going to be a junior when that event happens. I'm doing it to weird out the freshmen and get them used to band's weirdness


Band FTW! Yes, our band is weird too. ^^ XD   
Above posts: Wow. I lol'd


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> RAAAAAAAAEPE!


YEAH AND WHAT YOU GUNNA DO?



Krasl said:


> OOOOH!
> IT'S THE BEST PART!!!!


NOPE... BEST PART IS COMING UP! 



Seriman said:


> Band FTW! Yes, our band is weird too. ^^ XD
> Above posts: Wow. I lol'd


way to be a c-c-combo breaker -_-


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

SAVE MEH.

*JABS USARISE WITH SHARP KNIFE*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> SAVE MEH.
> 
> *JABS USARISE WITH SHARP KNIFE*



*GRABS MOONFALL AND PUSHES HER BEHIND ME*
I CALL DIBS BITCH!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> SAVE MEH.
> 
> *JABS USARISE WITH SHARP KNIFE*


 NO ONE CAN HELP YOU! *GOES DEEPER*
AND AHHH THE KNIFE! IT HURTS SO GOOD!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

THIS THREAD SCAREDS ME!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> THIS THREAD SCAREDS ME!



LOL, IT ONLY SCARES THE ONE BEING RAPED


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*HIDES*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *HIDES*



*WOLF HUG*
IT'S OKAY, I'M HERE.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

HEHEHE, NO LONGER BEING RAEPED.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> HEHEHE, NO LONGER BEING RAEPED.



THERE WE GO.
YOUR TAILHOLE IS SAFE FOR ANOTHER DAY.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

I HAD TO EAT! *FINDS YOU!* *EVIL GRIN*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I HAD TO EAT! *FINDS YOU!* *EVIL GRIN*



*TACKLES AND RAPES YOU*
HOW'S THAT FEEL?!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*SHOOTS KRASL* SORRY MAN BUT GAYNESS IS FOR FAGS!
*TACKLES MOON* GUESS WHO?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

AW SHIT! HE'S BACK!
*PEPPER SPRAY*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *SHOOTS KRASL* SORRY MAN BUT GAYNESS IS FOR FAGS!
> *TACKLES MOON* GUESS WHO?



*GETS DIZZY AND FALLS OVER*
ONLY FAGS USE GUNZ LIKE THAT!
*PULLS OUT SHOT GUN AND SHOOTS USARISE*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> AW SHIT! HE'S BACK!
> *PEPPER SPRAY*


*HAS NO EFFECT*  BEEN HIT TOO MUCH WITH THAT STUFF. NO LONGER WORKS.  NOW WHERE DID WE LEAVE OFF?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*AK47'S USARISE*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *AK47'S USARISE*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM



*LOOKS IN ANGER*
HAAAAAAAAAAXXXX!
*SHOOTS MOONFALL WITH PISTOL*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *AK47'S USARISE*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


 TEHEHE THAT TICKLES!



Krasl said:


> *LOOKS IN ANGER*
> HAAAAAAAAAAXXXX!
> *SHOOTS MOONFALL WITH PISTOL*


 THAT AINT GUNNA STOP ME! *DOES STUFF TO HER CORPSE*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

*ZOMBIE*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> *ZOMBIE*



OH SHIT!!
ZOMBIE!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*HAS LOST THE WILL*  ZOMBIES SMELL.... IM DONE WITH U.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

PHEW.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> PHEW.



*WINKS*
I'M NOT...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

SO WHOS NEXT?


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I VOTE THE WOLFS RAPE EACHOTHER! *POPCORN*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> SO WHOS NEXT?


*cough*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I VOTE THE WOLFS RAPE EACHOTHER! *POPCORN*



*LOOKS AT USARISE*
...TO BITCHY FOR MY TASTE...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

*SEES BOTH WOLVES ARE MALE* ER NO.  
AND SERI, PLEASE SPEAK IN ALL CAPS OR BE SHUNNED.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *SEES BOTH WOLVES ARE MALE* ER NO.
> AND SERI, PLEASE SPEAK IN ALL CAPS OR BE SHUNNED.



SEE, WHAT DID I TELL YOU?
TOO BITCHY...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> SEE, WHAT DID I TELL YOU?
> TOO BITCHY...


 FUCK YOU KRAS.  YOUR JUST JEALOUS OF MY SEXYNESS


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FUCK YOU KRASL.  YOUR JUST JEALOUS OF MY SEXYNESS



STOP BEING PICKY AND I WON'T BE JEALOUS OF YOUR SEXYNESS!
EVEN THOUGH I AM WAY SEXIER!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> STOP BEING PICKY AND I WON'T BE JEALOUS OF YOUR SEXYNESS!
> EVEN THOUGH I AM WAY SEXIER!


 HELL NO! I CAN BE AS PICKY AS I WANT!   FUCK YOU I AM AMERICAN!
AND SURE THATS WHAT YOU THINK...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HELL NO! I CAN BE AS PICKY AS I WANT!   FUCK YOU I AM AMERICAN!
> AND SURE THATS WHAT YOU THINK...



HELLZ YEAH!
I'M AMERICAN TOO!
THAT IS WHAT I THINK!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HELLZ YEAH!
> I'M AMERICAN TOO!
> THAT IS WHAT I THINK!


 WELL AS AM AMERICAN I AM STRICTLY STRAIGHT. NO ACCEPTIONS. 
WELL WHAT YOU THINK IS WRONG


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WELL AS AM AMERICAN I AM STRICTLY STRAIGHT. NO ACCEPTIONS.
> WELL WHAT YOU THINK IS WRONG



I THINK YOU ARE TOO PICKY!!!!!
THAT'S WHAT'S WRONG!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I THINK YOU ARE TOO PICKY!!!!!
> THAT'S WHAT'S WRONG!!!!


 WELL I THINK YOUR BEING TOO GAY AND THATS WAHTS WRONG


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WELL I THINK YOUR BEING TOO GAY AND THATS WAHTS WRONG



I'M NOT BEING GAY, I'M JUST KEEPING MY OPTIONS OPEN.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> I'M NOT BEING GAY, I'M JUST KEEPING MY OPTIONS OPEN.


OF COURSE YOUR NOT....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OF COURSE YOUR NOT....



YOU JUST HATE ME CUZ I'M WHITE!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> YOU JUST HATE ME CUZ I'M WHITE!


 YES THAT MAKES PERFECT SENSE BECAUSE IM GERMAN AND DANISH!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 27, 2010)

D:
THERES A CAPS LOCK WAR


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YES THAT MAKES PERFECT SENSE BECAUSE IM GERMAN AND DANISH!



OMG, YOU HATE YOURSELF!?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> D:
> THERES A CAPS LOCK WAR



INDEED THERE IS. I'M TRYING TO STAY OUT OF THIS AS MUCH AS I CAN.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> D:
> THERES A CAPS LOCK WAR


YES THERE IS AND ITS QUITE FUN! FEEL FREE TO JOIN IN!



Krasl said:


> OMG, YOU HATE YOURSELF!?
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 NAH. MY GREAT GRANDPA WAS A NAZI THOUGH....



Tommy said:


> INDEED THERE IS. I'M TRYING TO STAY OUT OF THIS AS MUCH AS I CAN.


WHY?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WHY?



BECAUSE I DON'T WANT ANY TROUBLE.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> BECAUSE I DON'T WANT ANY TROUBLE.


 IN SOVIET RUSSIA TROUBLE WANTS YOU!
DONT DISAPPOINT THE RUSSIANS! JOIN!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NAH. MY GREAT GRANDPA WAS A NAZI THOUGH....



HM, VERY INTERESTING...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> HM, VERY INTERESTING...


 YES HE WAS A VERY NICE MAN TOO   I WAS SAD WHEN HE DIED 3 YEARS AGO


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

like three out of 400 or so.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> like three out of 400 or so.



SOMETHING ON TOPIC! AMAZING.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YES HE WAS A VERY NICE MAN TOO   I WAS SAD WHEN HE DIED 3 YEARS AGO



WELL, MOST GRANDPARENTS ARE NICE.
SORRY BOUT THAT...


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> like three out of 400 or so.


HOW DARE YOU BE ON TOPIC?! AND TO BREAK OUR CAPS COMBO! IT IS AN INSULT!
and lol thats not rly a lot of ppl.... spread the cheer of fur you should!



Krasl said:


> WELL, MOST GRANDPARENTS ARE NICE.
> SORRY BOUT THAT...


 NAH ITS NOT YOUR FAULT HES DEAD. HE WAS 98 YEARS OLD...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> HOW DARE YOU BE ON TOPIC?! AND TO BREAK OUR CAPS COMBO! IT IS AN INSULT!
> and lol thats not rly a lot of ppl.... spread the cheer of fur you should!
> 
> 
> NAH ITS NOT YOUR FAULT HES DEAD. HE WAS 98 YEARS OLD...


WELL SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY NEEDS TO GET ON TOPIC, MAY AS WELL BE MYSELF. GRANDPARENTS ARE NICE PEOPLE THOUGH. THERE CAPS.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> WELL SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY NEEDS TO GET ON TOPIC, MAY AS WELL BE MYSELF. GRANDPARENTS ARE NICE PEOPLE THOUGH. THERE CAPS.


 THANK YOU.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NAH ITS NOT YOUR FAULT HES DEAD. HE WAS 98 YEARS OLD...



WOW, HE LIVED PRETTY LONG!



EdieFantabulous said:


> WELL SOMEBODY EVENTUALLY NEEDS TO GET ON TOPIC, MAY AS WELL BE MYSELF. GRANDPARENTS ARE NICE PEOPLE THOUGH. THERE CAPS.



YAY, THANK YOU AND LOVE THE AVATAR!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THANK YOU.


YOU ARE WELCOME.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> WOW, HE LIVED PRETTY LONG!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY, THANK YOU AND LOVE THE AVATAR!


YEAH I KNOW  AND HE WAS STILL COOL EVEN AT THAT AGE!

AND I LOVE THAT AVI TOO  I WAS JUST PLAYING ORACLE OF SEASONS ASMOF


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YEAH I KNOW  AND HE WAS STILL COOL EVEN AT THAT AGE!
> 
> AND I LOVE THAT AVI TOO  I WAS JUST PLAYING ORACLE OF SEASONS ASMOF



AWESOME!

LOL, NOT SURE HOW FAR I GOT IN THAT ONE...
THINK I MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN LIKE HALFWAY THRU IT AND GOT STUCK...


----------



## insanitosis (Feb 27, 2010)

Out of my group of friends, 4 definitely, 1 I told about it and he was cool with it, and 1 loves the porn , so a total of six of my friends.

I figure maybe 1/15 in my school know about it, and those are the ones that are members of teh internetz.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> LOL, NOT SURE HOW FAR I GOT IN THAT ONE...
> THINK I MIGHT HAVE GOTTEN LIKE HALFWAY THRU IT AND GOT STUCK...


LOL IVE BEATEN ALL THE LOZ GAMES AT LEAST ONCE EACH.  THE HANDHELDS ARE TOO EASY THOUGH...



insanitosis said:


> Out of my group of friends, 4 definitely, 1 I told about it and he was cool with it, and 1 loves the porn , so a total of six of my friends.
> 
> I figure maybe 1/15 in my school know about it, and those are the ones that are members of teh internetz.


your friends sound pretty chill.  i dont like the porn personally but if he wants to thats cool too :/   lol i wish my school had more internetz kids...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YEAH I KNOW  AND HE WAS STILL COOL EVEN AT THAT AGE!
> 
> AND I LOVE THAT AVI TOO  I WAS JUST PLAYING ORACLE OF SEASONS ASMOF



I LOVE IT TOO, PRETTY FABULOUS.
I HAVE TO DOWNLOAD IT AGAIN, I LIKE THAT ONE. I LIKE THE SUBROSIANS, THEY ARE GREAT, "AH, NOTHING LIKE A HOT BATH IN THE MAGMA SPINGS!"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> LOL IVE BEATEN ALL THE LOZ GAMES AT LEAST ONCE EACH.  THE HANDHELDS ARE TOO EASY THOUGH...



LOL, I'VE PLAYED QUITE A FEW OF THEM AND BEAT ALMOST ALL OF THE ONES I'VE PLAYED. LOVE EM', BUT NOT AS MUCH AS FF.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I LOVE IT TOO, PRETTY FABULOUS.
> I HAVE TO DOWNLOAD IT AGAIN, I LIKE THAT ONE. I LIKE THE SUBROSIANS, THEY ARE GREAT, "AH, NOTHING LIKE A HOT BATH IN THE MAGMA SPINGS!"


 YOU DOWNLOAD GAMES? UGH! BUY THEM AND PLAY IT LIKE THEY WERE MEANT TO BE!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> LOL, I'VE PLAYED QUITE A FEW OF THEM AND BEAT ALMOST ALL OF THE ONES I'VE PLAYED. LOVE EM', BUT NOT AS MUCH AS FF.


I OFTEN GET LOST IN IF I PLAY THEM TOO MUCH, I AM LIKE "THAT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE! OH WAIT, THIS IS THE ________ TEMPLE. NEVER MIND." =D


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YOU DOWNLOAD GAMES? UGH! BUY THEM AND PLAY IT LIKE THEY WERE MEANT TO BE!



YEAH, BUT SOME OF THE OLDER ONES ARE HARDER TO FIND...



EdieFantabulous said:


> I OFTEN GET LOST IN IF I PLAY THEM TOO MUCH, I AM LIKE "THAT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE! OH WAIT, THIS IS THE ________ TEMPLE. NEVER MIND." =D



LOL, TRUE.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I OFTEN GET LOST IN IF I PLAY THEM TOO MUCH, I AM LIKE "THAT IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE THERE! OH WAIT, THIS IS THE ________ TEMPLE. NEVER MIND." =D


 LOL I ALWAYS LIKE THE FIRE TEMPLE THE MOST IN EVERY GAME.  WATER TEMPLE IS A BITCH THOUGH...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> YOU DOWNLOAD GAMES? UGH! BUY THEM AND PLAY IT LIKE THEY WERE MEANT TO BE!


ALSO BUYING GAMES IS FOR PEOPLE WITH MONEY, AND THE PROPER SYSTEMS. IN WHICH CASE, I HAVE NEITHER.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> LOL I ALWAYS LIKE THE FIRE TEMPLE THE MOST IN EVERY GAME.  WATER TEMPLE IS A BITCH THOUGH...



LOL, ESPECIALLY IN *OOT*!



EdieFantabulous said:


> ALSO BUYING GAMES IS FOR PEOPLE WITH MONEY, AND THE PROPER SYSTEMS. IN WHICH CASE, I HAVE NEITHER.



YOU NEED A HUG!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> LOL I ALWAYS LIKE THE FIRE TEMPLE THE MOST IN EVERY GAME.  WATER TEMPLE IS A BITCH THOUGH...


YEAH EVIL WATER TEMPLE... I LIKED THE DESSERT TEMPLE.


Krasl said:


> LOL, ESPECIALLY IN *OOT*!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU NEED A HUG!


AWE! I LIKE HUGS, NOT AS MUCH AS KISSES, BUT THOSE ARE DIFFERENT =3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

ALL THIS CAPS LOCK IS GIVING ME A HEADACHE.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> ALL THIS CAPS LOCK IS GIVING ME A HEADACHE.


MARAJUANNA HELPS WITH HEAD ACHES.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> YEAH EVIL WATER TEMPLE... I LIKED THE DESSERT TEMPLE.
> 
> AWE! I LIKE HUGS, NOT AS MUCH AS KISSES, BUT THOSE ARE DIFFERENT =3



YEAH, THE DESERT TEMPLES ARE USUALLY AWESOME.
YOU'RE WELCOME!

ON TOPIC: NOT MANY PEOPLE IN MY SCHOOL KNOW ABOUT TRUE FURRIES.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

c-c-combo breaker!   ok wanna stop caps now?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 27, 2010)

WHY ARE PPL POSTING IN CAPS?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ON TOPIC: NOT MANY PEOPLE IN MY SCHOOL KNOW ABOUT TRUE FURRIES.


THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT KNOW ABOUT FURRIES ARE THE PEOPLE I PERSONALLY TOLD.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Melkor said:


> WHY ARE PPL POSTING IN CAPS?


take off the caps! i said combo breaker!



EdieFantabulous said:


> THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT KNOW ABOUT FURRIES ARE THE PEOPLE I PERSONALLY TOLD.


 i havent personally told anyone yet.... some ppl just knew... i dont think any1 knows im a fur though... yet -_-


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> c-c-combo breaker!   ok wanna stop caps now?



sure, why not.



EdieFantabulous said:


> THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT KNOW ABOUT FURRIES ARE THE PEOPLE I PERSONALLY TOLD.



lol, i have only told one person at my school about furries.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i havent personally told anyone yet.... some ppl just knew... i dont think any1 knows im a fur though... yet -_-


I never told anyone until a couple weeks ago, my friend was like, "I think you are a furry! You just give off that vibe."
I was like (after she bugged me for like two weeks) "Yeah I'm a furry. ^__^"


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sure, why not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol, i have only told one person at my school about furries.


yay ppl listen to me 

and only one person? lol. like 10 ppl know what a furry is in mine...



EdieFantabulous said:


> I never told anyone until a couple weeks ago, my friend was like, "I think you are a furry! You just give off that vibe."
> I was like (after she bugged me for like two weeks) "Yeah I'm a furry. ^__^"


 that reminds me of a funny story.... this one girl was saying she knew a secret about me.  i was like "tell me!" i eventually worked it out of her that she thought i was turned on by furrys... im like "WTF? NO!"  apparently drawing anthros in your notebook durring class tells ppl u are sexually attracted to animals -_-


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay ppl listen to me
> 
> and only one person? lol.  like 10 ppl know what a furry is in mine...



maybe over 100 (mostly girls) out of like over a thousand kids know in my school...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe this board is back on topic.
As I said, I'm not sure how many people know what furries are. I do know a few people who use the internet a lot, but I don't know if they know.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> maybe over 100 (mostly girls) out of like over a thousand kids know in my school...


 and are they fur-friendly or haters?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Wow, I can't believe this board is back on topic.
> As I said, I'm not sure how many people know what furries are. I do know a few people who use the internet a lot, but I don't know if they know.



lol, yup, it's wolf magic that did it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that reminds me of a funny story.... this one girl was saying she knew a secret about me.  i was like "tell me!" i eventually worked it out of her that she thought i was turned on by furrys... im like "WTF? NO!"  apparently drawing anthros in your notebook durring class tells ppl u are sexually attracted to animals -_-


Eeh hee.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Eeh hee.


 -_- well she wasnt completely wrong.... im hanging with u guys.....


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- well she wasnt completely wrong.... im hanging with u guys.....



and that's why you're awesome!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and that's why you're awesome!


 and your awesome too! have a cookie!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

I've seen some at my school, you can easily guess they are, because they wear tails and ears to school :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- well she wasnt completely wrong.... im hanging with u guys.....


Tee hee.


Krasl said:


> and that's why you're awesome!


I agree with ye.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee.
> 
> I agree with ye.



woot!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I've seen some at my school, you can easily guess they are, because they wear tails and ears to school :/


 lol thats pretty cool.  you friend with them im gunna guess?   and u know they could also be anime fans....


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

There is only furry one I know of (yet) in my school, and I brought him to this site. ^^  A couple people know what it is, but I don't have an estimate, seeing as I haven't talked to that many people, as I'm just a freshmen...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol thats pretty cool.  you friend with them im gunna guess?   and u know they could also be anime fans....



woot for anime!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol thats pretty cool. you friend with them im gunna guess? and u know they could also be anime fans....


Lol, not exactly, my "friend". I'm one of those people who pretend they don't like things to keep their reputation. I also talk bad of them to my friends and make fun of them privately >.> I pretend not to know what furry is.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Lol, not exactly, my "friend". I'm one of those people who pretend they don't like things to keep their reputation. I also talk bad of them to my friends and make fun of them privately >.> I pretend not to know what furry is.


 wow that is harsh..... unfortunately i do similar things.... i call some of my friends fur fags because they all hate furs.... its funny.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wow that is harsh..... unfortunately i do similar things.... i call some of my friends fur fags because they all hate furs.... its funny.


Irony is funny!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Irony is funny!


 Irony FTW


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Lol, not exactly, my "friend". I'm one of those people who pretend they don't like things to keep their reputation. I also talk bad of them to my friends and make fun of them privately >.> I pretend not to know what furry is.


Tee hee, I more often than not tell people I am furry, and if they have problems then I will kick their ass.


Usarise said:


> wow that is harsh..... unfortunately i do similar things.... i call some of my friends fur fags because they all hate furs.... its funny.


You are all terrible untruthful people, and i love it!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee, I more often than not tell people I am furry, and if they have problems then I will kick their ass.
> 
> You are all terrible untruthful people, and i love it!



hellz yeah!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hellz yeah!


LIARS AND PROBLEM PEOPLE! SO MUCH WIN!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Tee hee, I more often than not tell people I am furry, and if they have problems then I will kick their ass.
> 
> You are all terrible untruthful people, and i love it!


 lol people love to call me by a few different labels.... goth, emo, nerd, and communist... i dont feel like typing more of them...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm called "asian" more than my real name. My name isn't that hard to pronounce >.>


----------



## Seriman (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been called gay since elementary school just because of my name.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm called "asian" more than my real name. My name isn't that hard to pronounce >.>


I am called faggot more than my real name.
My name is not hard to pronounce at all.
However have the uneasy feeling that is not why they call me that XD.
lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

People just call me by my name, they are afraid to call me anything else. Or they bark at me, and call me "nazi" or heil hitler when they want my attention. :|


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> People just call me by my name, they are afraid to call me anything else. Or they bark at me, and call me "nazi" or heil hitler when they want my attention. :|


 thats pretty funny actually.... XD just laugh it up    i call one of my friends Osama  because he hates America.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> People just call me by my name, they are afraid to call me anything else. Or they bark at me, and call me "nazi" or heil hitler when they want my attention. :|


Tell them foxes do not bark.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahha, they are convinced I am a dog. XD But yeah, everytime I see a hand go up in a salute, coupled with laughter, I know I'm wanted.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Hahha, they are convinced I am a dog. XD But yeah, everytime I see a hand go up in a salute, coupled with laughter, I know I'm wanted.


 well theyre laughing so no they aint serious.   play the part. its fun!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 27, 2010)

I just don't tell anyone 'cept mature people.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

muur.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Murr O_O


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 27, 2010)

my school has a uniform -_-


----------



## Kregoth (Feb 28, 2010)

I would say about four people in my school know what furry is, not counting the people I have explained it too. 

It is a very internet illiterate school, some people don't even know what lol means.


----------



## mcwolfe (Feb 28, 2010)

3200 students:
1 As far as I know xD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Kregoth said:


> I would say about four people in my school know what furry is, not counting the people I have explained it too.
> 
> It is a very internet illiterate school, some people don't even know what lol means.


They should be hit with a laptop that says PWND!


----------



## The Blue Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

200 out of 1000 kids in my old school probably knew what a furry was. 
But only 4 probably relly knew what a furry was. The rest just thought of creepy CSI Furies. And only 2 were furies me and one outer kid.


----------



## Fehne (Feb 28, 2010)

Derp....wrong thread, wtf.


----------



## NotSpy (Feb 28, 2010)

When I was in highschool, only my ex knew because I told her.

:|


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> They should be hit with a laptop that says PWND!



lol, high five


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 28, 2010)

probably about 4, excluding me

out of 2000+


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> probably about 4, excluding me
> 
> out of 2000+



wow, sounds a little (furry) lonely.


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 28, 2010)

Knowing about furries, i would say around 50 out of 2500. People are really furries, about 3 including myself in my whole school. (exhales), i hope i find more, but for now major contract is relied on faf, fa, and furcon.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> Knowing about furries, i would say around 50 out of 2500. People are really furries, about 3 including myself in my whole school. (exhales), i hope i find more, but for now major contract is relied on faf, fa, and furcon.



yeah, i know how you feel on that one.
i only have like one furry friend that actually admits it in my school...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> probably about 4, excluding me
> 
> out of 2000+



Out of 2000? Surely there must be more than that... unless NOBODY in your school uses the internet.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Out of 2000? Surely there must be more than that... unless NOBODY in your school uses the internet.



OMG!
HE LIVES NEAR ME!
HILLBILLY'S HAVE NO INTERNET!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 28, 2010)

Romanpower said:


> Knowing about furries, i would say around 50 out of 2500. People are really furries, about 3 including myself in my whole school. (exhales), i hope i find more, but for now major contract is relied on faf, fa, and furcon.


I'm like the single furry in my school.
However my friend was looking through my phone and seen one of the pictures.
She thought it was adorable XD


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm... of the about 35 people in my High School, I'd guess that only 4-8 of them know what a furry is. Or at least have heard of furries.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> Hmm... of the about 35 people in my High School, I'd guess that only 4-8 of them know what a furry is. Or at least have heard of furries.



Damn your school is tiny. I still think about 100 or so out of my school's 2500 know. We have a pretty well-established anime club, so I'm guessing they've had at least a little exposure to furries.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> Hmm... of the about 35 people in my High School, I'd guess that only 4-8 of them know what a furry is. Or at least have heard of furries.




35 people in your whole school.....Can I ask you a question, do you ride the short bus?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Damn your school is tiny. I still think about 100 or so out of my school's 2500 know. We have a pretty well-established anime club, so I'm guessing they've had at least a little exposure to furries.


 i wish my school had an anime club.... maybe i should start one...


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i wish my school had an anime club.... maybe i should start one...



My school is like 85% asian, so we have like a million art and anime related clubs.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My school is like 85% asian, so we have like a million art and anime related clubs.


 im pretty sure my school has 12 black people, maybe 40 hispanics, and like 3 asians.  everyone else is white.


----------



## shenanigan (Feb 28, 2010)

im 13 and know what it is http://list.romesnowboards.com/img/137/rome_team_session-s.jpg


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im pretty sure my school has 12 black people, maybe 40 hispanics, and like 3 asians.  everyone else is white.



Lol white people are a minority at my school


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 35 people in your whole school.....Can I ask you a question, do you ride the short bus?



OH!
CRAP, I HAD NO IDEA IT WAS TIME FOR THE BUS ALREADY!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol white people are a minority at my school


 lol im sure they feel special XD   i dont mind being surrounded by diversity.   as long as they arent stereotypes....


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol white people are a minority at my school


Wow, where do you live? (No stalker!)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol im sure they feel special XD   i dont mind being surrounded by diversity.   as long as they arent stereotypes....



My school has an insane amount of diversity. Blacks, hispanics, asians, indians, you name it.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> My school has an insane amount of diversity. Blacks, hispanics, asians, indians, you name it.


 theres not an indian man in my whole school. :/   i live in a very rural area.... LOT of farms


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> theres not an indian man in my whole school. :/   i live in a very rural area.... LOT of farms



ditto on this too.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> theres not an indian man in my whole school. :/   i live in a very rural area.... LOT of farms





Krasl said:


> ditto on this too.



My school is enormous, so that's understandable.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> My school has an insane amount of diversity. Blacks, hispanics, asians, indians, you name it.



^ but predominantly Asians.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ^ but predominantly Asians.


 Do u get chinese food for lunch then?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Most chinese foods are not real chinese food D:< Damn Americans messing up me culture!!!


98% White
1% Asian
1% Other

For our school (Slightly exaggerated, but thats how it feels.)


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Do u get chinese food for lunch then?



We get Pick Up Stix :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Do u get chinese food for lunch then?





Bando37 said:


> We get Pick Up Stix :V



lol


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We get Pick Up Stix :V


 good enough! ^^


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> good enough! ^^



My friends get their awesome Asian lunches made by their mom, I'm jealous of their cooking skills :c


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> My friends get their awesome Asian lunches made by their mom, I'm jealous of their cooking skills :c


 lol lucky.... i have to make my own lunch or else im stuck buying.... i usually buy though... im too lazy to make sumthin.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol lucky.... i have to make my own lunch or else im stuck buying.... i usually buy though... im too lazy to make sumthin.



*cooks sandwhich*

will a grilled chicken sandwhich work?


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol lucky.... i have to make my own lunch or else im stuck buying.... i usually buy though... im too lazy to make sumthin.



I make my won lunch, which is a deli meat sandwich, pudding, crackers & cheese, and a few other goodies. Nothing too elaborate.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I make my won lunch, which is a deli meat sandwich, pudding, crackers & cheese, and a few other goodies. Nothing too elaborate.


 eh i usually do the same. i kinda like my schools hot lunch though... it aint bad usually...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 28, 2010)

I buy nasty ASS school food. The burgers are so dry, I think they are tofu. >_< And the choices suck most days... The soft-serve is good, though. ^^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I but nasty ASS school food. The burgers are so dry, I think they are tofu. >_< And the choices suck most days... The soft-serve is good, though. ^^


They're artificial meat, made of soy bean extract I believe. Close enough to tofu, since they're made of soy beans :/


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i usually do the same. i kinda like my schools hot lunch though... it aint bad usually...



We get good pizza and Chick-fil-a :3 love when i get to buy lunch.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> eh i usually do the same. i kinda like my schools hot lunch though... it aint bad usually...



My school's lunch isn't too bad either. I, however, buy lunch at my school store, which serves food from various places.



Seriman said:


> I but nasty ASS school food. The burgers are so dry, I think they are tofu. >_< And the choices suck most days... The soft-serve is good, though. ^^



I bet you they probably are tofu.



Bando37 said:


> We get good pizza and Chick-fil-a :3 love when i get to buy lunch.



Chick-fil-a? LUCKY.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> They're artificial meat, made of soy bean extract I believe. Close enough to tofu, since they're made of soy beans :/


Yeah. I remember last year, when I was in middle school, there was a recall on their shipment of "burger", so we got actual beef for once. ^^



Bando37 said:


> We get good pizza and Chick-fil-a :3 love when i get to buy lunch.


Our pizza is daily, and greasy as fuck... Though our school makes delicious french-fries.

Our "grilled chicken" is dry, and you are guaranteed to gag at least once while eating it. EW.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> We get good pizza and Chick-fil-a :3 love when i get to buy lunch.


 oddly we have tacos a LOT..... not as much as pizza or burgers though


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

wow, appearently only kentucky lunches are good...


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow, where do you live? (No stalker!)



Forgot about you way up here.

I live in good 'ol sunny Socal :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I live in good 'ol sunny Socal :3


Socal? South California I'm guessing?


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Socal? South California I'm guessing?



You are correct. South of LA though, way out in suburbia.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

None in my college know.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmm... Near Korea Town?


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> None in my college know.



That's odd. Must be a tiny college.


I live near a UC, but not sure where the Korea town you refer to is


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's odd. Must be a tiny college.
> 
> 
> I live near a UC, but not sure where the Korea town you refer to is


 
Ah, nevermind XD Its in southern LA


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 35 people in your whole school.....Can I ask you a question, do you ride the short bus?



Sadly, no. I don't ride the short bus.
I just chose to go to a small school. There's around a 100 kids, Kindergarten-through-highschool.

There's a much larger highschool in my town though... :|


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> Sadly, no. I don't ride the short bus.
> I just chose to go to a small school. There's around a 100 kids, Kindergarten-through-highschool.
> 
> There's a much larger highschool in my town though... :|


Do you guys even have a sports team? If so, are there third graders on the Varsity football team?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> That's odd. Must be a tiny college.
> 
> 
> I live near a UC, but not sure where the Korea town you refer to is


The only ones that know are the computer majors.


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Do you guys even have a sports team? If so, are there third graders on the Varsity football team?



Well, we have Junior High and Senior High basketball teams... but that's about it.

And I'm having an amazing mental image of a third grader playing football and getting slammed into the ground by a 300lb 12th grader... 

Just a smear of blood and dirt...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Feb 28, 2010)

MrTerrible said:


> Well, we have Junior High and Senior High basketball teams... but that's about it.
> 
> And I'm having an amazing mental image of a third grader playing football and getting slammed into the ground by a 300lb 12th grader...
> 
> Just a smear of blood and dirt...


Just thinking about it makes me horny! 



Hmm... Are you guys any good? Typically, small schools suck XD


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Just thinking about it makes me horny!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Are you guys any good? Typically, small schools suck XD



1. o.o
2. Not necessarily. I went to a small school during 7th through 8th grade... I knew pretty much everybody.


----------



## MrTerrible (Feb 28, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Just thinking about it makes me horny!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Are you guys any good? Typically, small schools suck XD



Also 0.o

And... hmm... we have OK teams I guess. We're a lot better than _some_ of the teams in the area...


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

I've never heard any mention of furry at my high school, but I'm not exactly the most social person either


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> I've never heard any mention of furry at my high school, but I'm not exactly the most social person either


 become social. its more fun.


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> become social. its more fun.


 
AHHHHH THREAD STALKING! lol jk

yeah idk, I mean I have a bunch of friends and people I know, so I don't go around meating new people all the time, but my school's pretty big, like 2000 people


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> AHHHHH THREAD STALKING! lol jk
> 
> yeah idk, I mean I have a bunch of friends and people I know, so I don't go around meating new people all the time, but my school's pretty big, like 2000 people


 my school is tiny.  but hey. i know everyone in it!


----------

